# Start a Tab



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

What are you drinking?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

A Maker's Mark Manhattan will do me just fine, thank you.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Balvenie 12 year Double Wood. On the rocks.

Mon


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Not much to report here. I'm trying to recover from a nasty sinus infection I've had for a week or so. Unless generic Nyquil counts -and it doesn't really to me- I'm just sipping on some hot, after supper coffee. See? Told ya, boring.... Drink something for me.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmmm... I'm in the mood for something. Whiskey sour, I think, thanks! Serve 'er up, Rav... errrr... Huckleberrie!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Funny you should ask. I bought, for the first time in at least 2yrs a 16oz can of Millers High Life. King of bottled beers. lol. Drank around 1/2 of it znd got a head ache. Poured some in the cats water, which they seemed to like, and then much later finished the rest. I coulda woulda done with a regular can just fine but they didn't have that in singles. Millers or Mich are the only beers I drink when and if I drink any. Havnt drank anything harder since 74.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Coffee for me too!!!


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Winter Solstice mead.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Knob Creek Rye neat and a nice cigar
or
Coconut Rum + Pineapple rum +pineapple and oj and keep 'em coming


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

A&W diet Root beer and my vape pen filled with Blueberry/Northern Lights wax


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Cranberry/Berry juice  It won out over iced tea tonight.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I can handle two manhattans, tops. After that it's too much sweets. I'll take bourbon, just enough rocks to make it tinkle.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm trying to recover from 2 hours of struggling to get my friend up off the floor and then having him pull me down too so it's just lots of strong tea for me right now. ~Georgia


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Just stay on the floor, it'll be morning soon.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> I'm trying to recover from 2 hours of struggling to get my friend up off the floor and then having him pull me down too so it's just lots of strong tea for me right now. ~Georgia


Oh, dear woman, do **NOT** do that! (I mean help him off the floor, not the tea.) Staying there for a few minutes won't hurt him any further, and it won't do any damage to you, either.

The next time, CALL some one, or place, to come get him up! You can hurt yourself terribly, and you can hurt HIM too! Then BOTH of you will be needing to stay somewhere and have someone help you! I speak from experience here.

Mon


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Last night it was two cold Buds while packing to move. But I LOVE Margaritas, on the rocks, not frozen.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tonight a friend is coming over for his birthday. 
We are going to have grilled tuna steak, crab legs, mashed potatoes and asparagus.

I think I'll have me a ginger mule while I cook.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Today is the 8th anniversary of my husband's death. I've gotten into the habit of honoring his memory by having his favorite dinner: Meat loaf. A glass of good red wine to toast his beloved memory.

How do you make a Ginger Mule, Jade? Sounds lovely!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I would think that anything with MULE in it would have a heck of a kick.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Raeven said:


> Today is the 8th anniversary of my husband's death. I've gotten into the habit of honoring his memory by having his favorite dinner: Meat loaf. A glass of good red wine to toast his beloved memory.
> 
> How do you make a Ginger Mule, Jade? Sounds lovely!


A ginger mule is Stoli ginger beer, vodka, lime wedge, and a little bit of lime juice (grated ginger is optional).
It is absolutely delicious and actually pairs nicely with a variety of foods.
I usually do a 3 to 1 ratio, but I think it actually calls for a 2 to 1.


Also, I think it is lovely that you honor your husbands memory with that gesture. It's a bit like a dumb supper. <3


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Meatloaf with a good wine, my kinda gal.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Jade1096 said:


> Also, I think it is lovely that you honor your husbands memory with that gesture. It's a bit like a dumb supper. <3


Thank you. I guess it is a bit like that.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Not sure I want anything peeing in my bourbon........:banana::nanner::banana:



vicker said:


> I can handle two manhattans, tops. After that it's too much sweets. I'll take bourbon, just enough rocks to make it tinkle.


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

Coffee with caramel creams.


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

I am sober. And it is a darn shame.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

vicker said:


> Just stay on the floor, it'll be morning soon.


...and it makes it hard to find the door:


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

frogmammy said:


> Balvenie 12 year Double Wood. On the rocks.
> 
> Mon


 
I'll have what shes having!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

A "Union Jacks" Bloody Mary to start my day

Celery salted rim filled with Absolute Peppar Vodka and Hoosier Mama bloody mary mix.
Add a stalk of celery, a prawn of shrimp, 2 blue cheese stuffed olives, and a squeeze of lemon and lime.

That would get my day started!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> A "Union Jacks" Bloody Mary to start my day
> 
> Celery salted rim filled with Absolute Peppar Vodka and Hoosier Mama bloody mary mix.
> Add a stalk of celery, a prawn of shrimp, 2 blue cheese stuffed olives, and a squeeze of lemon and lime.
> ...


That's one fancy drink. Breakfast in a glass, lol. Easy to tell you know your way around the back of a bar. 

Me... I guess I'll just have a seafood salad and a Blackberry Witty Monk Witbier made with my own blackberries.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll have bacon and eggs with a glass of milk when I come back from feeding the animals and watering the plants. I've already finished my daily coffee.


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

Sounds great. Yesterday, I purchased V8 juice w/black pepper to test for bloody marys. Will try later today or tomorrow.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Huckleberrie said:


> Sounds great. Yesterday, I purchased V8 juice w/black pepper to test for bloody marys. Will try later today or tomorrow.



The last week or so I've been having a V8 Bloody Mary with a good squirt of Sriracha Sauce while I'm making supper. They're pretty darn good. I've never made bloody marys before.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

That's the only way I can even stomach tomato juice.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Not a fan either, that or tomato soup. Blech


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Bret said:


> ...and it makes it hard to find the door:


If your seeking the door, remember to watch out for the drunks. THey'll step on your fingers!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

A 'seasonal' drink:
Knob Creek Rye Bourbon (2oz), fresh local apple cider(4oz), 100% pure maple syrup.(1/2 to 1 1/2 oz, depending on how much you like the sweetness).
If you have a shaker, shake it up, and pour over ice,
You will want to make sure the syrup gets 100% incorporated!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I love maple syrup. I'll try this one


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

vicker said:


> Not a fan either, that or tomato soup. Blech



Add a little bit of milk to the soup and eat with grilled cheese sandwich. much better.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Take a martini glass.
Crush up some graham crackers, fine.
Get the rim of the martini glass moist.
Dip it glass in the graham cracker crumbs.

In a shaker / or in a glass with ice that you can cover and shake:

Add 1 oz of coconut rum
1/2 oz of a Whipped vodka
splash of Rum Chata

Shake all this, then strain into glass.
Spray a spot of whip cream on top and add coconut flake.

Tastes like a coconut cream pie!!

Pie is good for breakfast right?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Alcohol is poison, why do you think it messes you up. Have a glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

Coffee in my white Styrofoam cup. White symbolizes winter. Don't hate me.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tonight is homemade elderberry/blackberry mead. Trying to get the flavor right before I bottle it. I've added some acid, a vanilla bean, and some oak. Can't decide if it's perfect or if it needs a little more finesse...hmmm...maybe just one more glass to decide...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Gawd, are we still sitting around here, drinkin'??

Someone slide over a blueberry gin martini, then. With a twist of rosemary, please!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Sounds complicated but interesting and polite.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Jade1096 said:


> Tonight is homemade elderberry/blackberry mead. Trying to get the flavor right before I bottle it. I've added some acid, a vanilla bean, and some oak. Can't decide if it's perfect or if it needs a little more finesse...hmmm...maybe just one more glass to decide...


How is the color. Sounds interesting also.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bret said:


> How is the color. Sounds interesting also.


Inky in the carboy, but just a shade lighter than red wine in the glass. I'm hoping the addition of dried elderberries makes it a wee bit darker.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Right out of the carton because I can


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

I have tried 6 types of mules.


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

Coffee with cookie dough creamer.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Diffusing cinnamon, cedarwood, and peppermint, while consuming a Founders Breakfast Stout.
Nothin says Merry Christmas like a buzz at 4pm.


----------

